# Greetings from Indiana



## calis (Jun 18, 2009)

Howdy all!  I'm a 37 y/o Paramedic from Indiana.  I got a Kingsford grill with side fire box a few years ago for Father's Day, managed to get it put together this year.  I'm learning how to smoke things now.  I figured I would at least say hi instead of just lurking. Hope to learn a lot here!


----------



## fired up (Jun 18, 2009)

Welcome aboard from Avon Indiana!


----------



## smokingscooby (Jun 18, 2009)

Welcome To SMF.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF. If you have questions, we have answers or at least good advise. Be sure and checkout Jeff's 5-Day Ecourse, good reading and a good review too. It's all good my friend.


----------



## grothe (Jun 18, 2009)

Welcome aboard Calis....glad ya joined us!


----------



## harrylips (Jun 18, 2009)

Welcome to the family.  Glad to have you here.


----------



## jsbkrs (Jun 18, 2009)

Welcome glad to have you aboard.  There is a lot of info here for you to get.  Look up old threads.  I have found a lot of info on questions I have by looking at old threads.


----------



## rio_grande (Jun 18, 2009)

Welcome from SE Indiana


----------



## bassman (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.  Glad you decided to join.


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 19, 2009)

welcome to SMF. Glad to have you here.


----------



## abchristy (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome  from a fellow Hoosier.


----------



## indianagriller (Jun 21, 2009)

Welcome fellow Hoosier from central Indiana


----------



## ol' smokey (Jun 21, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## ericjeeper (Jun 21, 2009)

From another fellow Hoosier. Martinsville here.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 21, 2009)

wecome to SMF and look read and learn your in the right place now. Watch out it get addicting.


----------



## pantherfan83 (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome from down south in Evansville.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome Calis from downtown Indy.  This is a great place to learn and have some fun!


----------



## bigsteve (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## planeguy (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome to SMF!!!


----------



## gunpowder (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome from Marshall Co


----------



## orng95bagdacord (Mar 1, 2010)

welcome, evanville here also!


----------



## etcher1 (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 2, 2010)

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.[/font]

[font=&quot]For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.[/font]
[font=&quot]Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourse[/font]

*[font=&quot]I Would Highly Suggest Reading these posts on Food Safety by bbally. [/font]*

[font=&quot]This thread will tell you basically everything you need to know and the man explaining it is[/font]
[font=&quot]both a *ServSafe Instructor *and a *HACCP Instructor*.[/font]
[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=72852&page=2[/font]

[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=86620[/font]

*[font=&quot]Here you can get the 2009 USDA Food Safety Guide from his site.[/font]*
[font=&quot]http://prochefblog.com/public_pics/f...09foodcode.pdf[/font]

*[font=&quot]How to post Qview to Forum:[/font]*

[font=&quot]When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...[/font]

[font=&quot]Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...[/font]

[font=&quot]Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial[/font]

[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034[/font]


----------



## treegje (Mar 2, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF, We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## chef jeff tx (Mar 2, 2010)

Howdy, welcome  to   the *SMF*!!


----------

